# ChevyCruze2012's Cruze Mods Progress



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's a color that some women find attractive, but by no means is it a woman's color. The LEDs look great, and the car looks very clean as usual. You take better care of your Cruze than anyone else I've seen around here.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Tl:dr but the led's look nice. Did you add stripes to the fenders? I see the tape lines but didn't see a pic with them on. Unless I can't see it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's a color that some women find attractive, but by no means is it a woman's color. The LEDs look great, and the car looks very clean as usual. You take better care of your Cruze than anyone else I've seen around here.


Thanks Andrei. It's much appreciated. I get that a lot. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mick said:


> Tl:dr but the led's look nice. Did you add stripes to the fenders? I see the tape lines but didn't see a pic with them on. Unless I can't see it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm in the process of it right now mick. I was in the middle of printing my vinyl at my buddies shop and our vinyl machine broke down grrrr...lol. so I decided to hold off to do it in the spring so I know the vinyl will stick since vinyl is most likely not to stick when it's cold. I would take my car to the shop but we have tons of racing stuff in there right now being built over winter getting ready for the race season. The stripes will be carbon fiber that will be 5 inches wide and run vertical edge to edge of the fender with a white 3/8 stripe as a edging.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Might I suggest playing around with some dark blue or navy blue plastidip. I was thinking some "eye shadow", lower grille, side skirts, trunk lid chrome bar, and the bottom section of the rear bumper. That color would add a nice accent to the light blue without the big contrast you'd get from black plastidip. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Might I suggest playing around with some dark blue or navy blue plastidip. I was thinking some "eye shadow", lower grille, side skirts, trunk lid chrome bar, and the bottom section of the rear bumper. That color would add a nice accent to the light blue without the big contrast you'd get from black plastidip.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


So when you say "eyebrows", do you mean those plastic type accent pieces for the headlight that most along the top of the light?. If so, I have thought about getting those. I have thought about black or blue plasti dip as well. I think the wheel would look good black plasti dipped but I wasn't convinced to do the wheels because I like that Shiny chrome look. I know these aren't chrome...they are polished alloy wheels...and and plasti dipping would kinda ruin them for the look lol. I would probably at least plasti dip the center caps black. I'd like to find a trunk chrome bar that says cruze...but all I found was a piece that had cruze on it but it was something you stick onto the existing one. I haven't found any that was a replacement. Which they probably don't make something like that yet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

nuff said


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iKermit said:


> nuff said


Oh that thing lol. No way in **** is that going on my car lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iKermit said:


> nuff said


Is IT even old enough to grow a Mustache ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> So when you say "eyebrows", do you mean those plastic type accent pieces for the headlight that most along the top of the light?. If so, I have thought about getting those. I have thought about black or blue plasti dip as well. I think the wheel would look good black plasti dipped but I wasn't convinced to do the wheels because I like that Shiny chrome look. I know these aren't chrome...they are polished alloy wheels...and and plasti dipping would kinda ruin them for the look lol. I would probably at least plasti dip the center caps black. I'd like to find a trunk chrome bar that says cruze...but all I found was a piece that had cruze on it but it was something you stick onto the existing one. I haven't found any that was a replacement. Which they probably don't make something like that yet.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I said eyeshadow, not eyebrows. See Terry's car:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I said eyeshadow, not eyebrows. See Terry's car:


Okay that I don't mind. I thought it was something else lol. Nvm Andrei....i feel stupid

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

oh how i wish i had a light in my glove box!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ehousel said:


> oh how i wish i had a light in my glove box!!!


Mine didn't have one from factory. I ordered one in from the dealer that cost about ten bucks then I installed it. It's a plug n play type thing. The wire harness is tucked up in the dash taped to other wires. There is a great how to thread on here on how to install one. It's simple... What sub model do you have? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Loving the glove box light! But it doesn't matter what I think... 

Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6715-how-install-glove-box-light-2012-cruze.html

This is NEXT on my to-do list! I don't know how I missed that one!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Loving the glove box light! But it doesn't matter what I think...
> 
> Here's the link to the thread:
> 
> ...


You should do your glove box lights in led too lol. It looks better I think. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JeffB (Jun 19, 2012)

What brightness are your headlights? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

JeffB said:


> What brightness are your headlights?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mine are 8000k 55w HID =]. I bought them from www.hidextra.com for a referral from me to you


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## JeffB (Jun 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Mine are 8000k 55w HID =]. I bought them from www.hidextra.com for a referral from me to you


Thanks definitely gonna have to buy them. Did you get the relay and the capacitor with yours? Also gonna have to get the glove box light, first car I've owned that doesn't have one.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

JeffB said:


> Thanks definitely gonna have to buy them. Did you get the relay and the capacitor with yours? Also gonna have to get the glove box light, first car I've owned that doesn't have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah. I bought a pair of capacitors for 9.99 but I didn't get the relay. Capacitors are for cars with day time running lights and which it may cause them to flicker or make one side not come on. The capacitors are pretty simple to install of u haven't done HID's before. U plug the capacitor into the ballast, then there are 4 plugs on the bulb harness, one plug connects to the capacitor, the other plugs into the factory bulb connector, the. There are a positive and negative wire plug that plugs into the ballast. It's a red and blue wire. Red on red and blue on blue. The relay wasn't needed I thought. Capacitors seem to do the trick. Hidextra.com customer service said that I would probably need it based on the minor issue I had getting them to come on properly but I just bought the pair of capacitors and prayed they worked. They did. The issue i had was I didn't have a plug in all the way and pushed it back in more. Then wala.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Unibrow Cruze!!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

it looks like my Italian self lol =]...


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unibrow Cruze!!!


LOLOLOLOLOL

Looks good tho. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Looks good tho.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


Yeah it does=]. Thanks Anthony. It doesn't look plain jane in the front anymore lol. I know I had my blacked bowtie in the front, but that wasn't doing enough for me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Unibrow Cruze!!!


Reported. I find this offensive i currently have a unibrow.

 You need a mustache on that Cruze man


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Reported. I find this offensive i currently have a unibrow.
> 
> You need a mustache on that Cruze man


That would look absolutely retarded lol. Plus my cruze is a girl. (In my book since her name is maria). 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Reported. I find this offensive i currently have a unibrow.


You should talk to a doctor.




Oh yeah... lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That would look absolutely retarded lol. Plus my cruze is a girl. (In my book since her name is maria).
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sadly that doesn't stop many women from have a stache


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That would look absolutely retarded lol. Plus my cruze is a girl. (In my book since her name is maria).
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Can't be - my wife says women spend a lot of money to remove unibrows.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> Can't be - my wife says women spend a lot of money to remove unibrows.


Well this one is special...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just added some free modification decals to my front door pillars. I think they look good. 




























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

Cool Cruze! The attachments in your first post aren't working. :/ I really would like to add more LED's to my interior, i'm working on it.  the Verano overhead light and floor lighting (that comes on with the dome light circuit only, like it would from the factory). This is because I don't want floor lighting that is constantly on when I'm driving, that would drive me NUTS at night. I'll replace the tail-lights with LEDS when they burn out.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mattwa said:


> Cool Cruze! The attachments in your first post aren't working. :/ I really would like to add more LED's to my interior, i'm working on it.  the Verano overhead light and floor lighting (that comes on with the dome light circuit only, like it would from the factory). This is because I don't want floor lighting that is constantly on when I'm driving, that would drive me NUTS at night. I'll replace the tail-lights with LEDS when they burn out.


Thank you sir. I'm not sure why they aren't working. When I log in they work fine lol. Maybe it's your browser?. Yeah changing all stock bulbs to LED is just what the doctor ordered haha. I'm glad I went all leds. It makes the car stand out more. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

All I see is attachment number links, and when I click on them, I get a webpage with this error. I am using Chrome.

"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mattwa said:


> All I see is attachment number links, and when I click on them, I get a webpage with this error. I am using Chrome.
> 
> "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


That Google Chrome is nothing but garbage in my opinion. Clear your ssl slate under Internet options and then click content. Delete your browsing history too. It should clear up the broken links. If not lemme know. I'll figure out another way so u can see em.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

I got the same exact thing with internet explorer (which i never use, god this thing is slow). May not mean much, but still.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive got windows 8.1 right now I believe. I half way like it lol. It has its moments. I still prefer windows7. Anyway back on topic. Tomorrow I will be installing my vent visors...so you all know what that means...more pictures =]


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That Google Chrome is nothing but garbage in my opinion.


I'm using Chrome on Windows 7 and I can see your attached pics.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I cant see why he cant see my pics tho if your on windows 7 on chrome and hes on chrome with that other thingy. I cant remember. Do you know why?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Mattwa said:


> Cool Cruze! The attachments in your first post aren't working. :/ I really would like to add more LED's to my interior, i'm working on it.  the Verano overhead light and floor lighting (that comes on with the dome light circuit only, like it would from the factory). This is because I don't want floor lighting that is constantly on when I'm driving, that would drive me NUTS at night. I'll replace the tail-lights with LEDS when they burn out.


If you are looking how to install the foot well lighting, here is a link with two ways and photo's. Most of us have hooked it up the 2nd way that is featured so it comes on with the dome lights automaticly. LED Glow interior lights install help


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Ive got windows 8.1 right now I believe. I half way like it lol. It has its moments. I still prefer windows7. Anyway back on topic. Tomorrow I will be installing my vent visors...so you all know what that means...more pictures =]



Great for all of you Goofer Balls that just love to look at yer hard to make out fuzzy nondescriptive looking faded pics of yer baby looking girlfriend . Thanks

Have you given any thought to a decent Camera for all of yer pics. that way the pics would not appear to be blurry .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just installed my vent visors. What do you all think?.





































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

To be honest I've never been a fan of them. If you plan to tint your windows they will blend into the car a bit better IMO. With untinted windows they stand out a lot.

Just my $.02


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> To be honest I've never been a fan of them. If you plan to tint your windows they will blend into the car a bit better IMO. With untinted windows they stand out a lot.
> 
> Just my $.02


Yeah.....I think they look good on the cruze no matter what anyways lol. But I do agree with your comment on tinting the windows. It would stand out more with tinted windows. Thanks for your insight though.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Great for all of you Goofer Balls that just love to look at yer hard to make out fuzzy nondescriptive looking faded pics of yer baby looking girlfriend . Thanks
> 
> Have you given any thought to a decent Camera for all of yer pics. that way the pics would not appear to be blurry .


I have an 8MP camera on my galaxy s4 bro..lol. I probably wasn't holding still when I took them. My bad guys


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is my CruzeNation decals I just added tonight. What do you think?? 





























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Just added some free modification decals to my front door pillars. I think they look good.
> View attachment 56450
> 
> View attachment 56458
> ...


Where did you manage to find those decals?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> Where did you manage to find those decals?


Ebay sir =]. Heres the link. Big Chevy Bowtie Logo Vinyl Decal Emblem Sticker for Car Truck Hood Trunk Window | eBay


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got all my current trim pieces painted and re installed. I painted them a light blue metallic with clear coat. I did each part one day a piece. So I took my time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have Gotta get some of those under car LED lights to match every thing else that is Baby Blue .. then we will give you the Tag Baby Blue is True or something like that to go along with your Cruzen !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Looks good!


Now I just gotta figure out how to get the steering wheel trim piece out lol. Thanks btw. I appreciate it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> You have Gotta get some of those under car LED lights to match every thing else that is Baby Blue .. then we will give you the Tag Baby Blue is True or something like that to go along with your Cruzen !


I want that tag now lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You ave to ask X !​ he is very busy !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> You ave to ask X !​ he is very busy !


Ill try to ask him.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I have an 8MP camera on my galaxy s4 bro..lol. I probably wasn't holding still when I took them. My bad guys


doesn't matter how many mega pixels your phone has, it is still a crappy phone camera (all phone cameras are crappy)



chevycruze2012 said:


> Now I just gotta figure out how to get the steering wheel trim piece out lol. Thanks btw. I appreciate it.


You have to remove the Airbag
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is fun , now will you please refrain from asking all of these goofer ball Questions and start reading through the how to section all on yer lonesome , now behave and conform . There is a pleathera of information to study , you can even learn how to set the clock to a different time zone ..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> This is fun , now will you please refrain from asking all of these goofer ball Questions and start reading through the how to section all on yer lonesome , now behave and conform . There is a pleathera of information to study , you can even learn how to set the clock to a different time zone ..


I figured it out. I did find that thread btw.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got it painted and clear coated. Just gotta install it after it dries. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The one guy painted the black shroud around the entertainment/cruise buttons, does it look easy to get to since you got this far into the tear down of the wheel?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> The one guy painted the black shroud around the entertainment/cruise buttons, does it look easy to get to since you got this far into the tear down of the wheel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Yeah it was pretty simple after I looked at it in person how easy it was haha. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally all done. I'm really loving my interior now lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually like that, which is weird because of the color blue


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I love it too. It turned out better than I imagined it would lol.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the shower cap for the shift knob so it doesn't get wet when shampooing the interior.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I like the shower cap for the shift knob so it doesn't get wet when shampooing the interior.


Yeah its definitely a nice touch if you ask me.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks good, but I'd be scared to death to do it to my car.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Looks good, but I'd be scared to death to do it to my car.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Thanks daryl. What are you scared of doing? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Added another modification to the cruze. Got my Door mats as I like to call them installed finally after waiting for 5 weeks to get em. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Thanks daryl. What are you scared of doing? If you don't mind me asking.


Paint all those parts. I'd probably mess it up. Where did you find those little mats that say Cruze?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Paint all those parts. I'd probably mess it up. Where did you find those little mats that say Cruze?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


 *Oh ya lol. I was a little iffy on it too but I kinda worked my way around the fact of what If I ruined them and had to buy new ones..and just came to the conclusion to just do it and if I messed em up id try to redo it, and if I couldn't, id just buy new parts and leave it. So I guess taking that chance of doing something I really wanted to do made it work out after all. I found those mats on ebay. I had to get em from china =[. It took like 5 weeks to get here. They only cost $15.00 for a 9pc set and after feeling them and examining them, they look like a good quality product. Rubber is rubber so...lol.*


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Oh ya lol. I was a little iffy on it too but I kinda worked my way around the fact of what If I ruined them and had to buy new ones..and just came to the conclusion to just do it and if I messed em up id try to redo it, and if I couldn't, id just buy new parts and leave it. So I guess taking that chance of doing something I really wanted to do made it work out after all. I found those mats on ebay. I had to get em from china =[. It took like 5 weeks to get here. They only cost $15.00 for a 9pc set and after feeling them and examining them, they look like a good quality product. Rubber is rubber so...lol.*



Nice. Happen to have a link?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Nice. Happen to have a link?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


*Yeah here it is. New 9pcs Non Slip Interior Door Mat Cup Mat for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay . Other than a friend of mine out in new York, I don't think there is any other cruze in the U.S. that has these lol. I could be wrong on that but I haven't seen anything yet besides mine and hers. She has the red lettering and border whereas mine is blue. *


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks. I might go with the red.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Daryl said:


> Thanks. I might go with the red.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Your welcome . I have only seen them in 2 colors so far. Blue and red. I'm sure they make em in other colors. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my clear sidemarker lenses on and my blue led lights installed. What do you all think?.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good but in your first picture I think I see a scratch :/


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looks good but in your first picture I think I see a scratch :/


 *No its either my breaker bar or torque wrench. I was doing my wheels and tires yesterday and I take the wheels off each time I clean and polish them. While my tires are drying, I clean and polish the fender liners. struts, shocks, and other suspension components. Yes im EXTREMELY picky about how my car looks lol.*


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh I see now..well still looks good.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Haha yeah. You said scratch and I immediately began to freak the **** out lol. I went and looked and after 10 seconds of looking, I noticed the tools I had laid out on the shop floor. I was relieved. Usually if there is anything paint defective I notice it right away because I detail my cruze almost every day lol. Well its actually every week, but with everything I do to it to clean it, its like detailing it everyday to be honest.*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I really need to leave my cruzen with you for a week then . This past winter has IT looking a bit under the weather and IT really needs a thorough Detailing ! This weather is not been conducive to giving me the time to clean a vehichle either .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> I really need to leave my cruzen with you for a week then . This past winter has IT looking a bit under the weather and IT really needs a thorough Detailing ! This weather is not been conducive to giving me the time to clean a vehichle either .


Where r u located?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

West of Chicago , Chi town West ...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> West of Chicago , Chi town West ...


 *****...id say if you were in iowa, id be happy to take your cruze for a week to detail it. Im kinda getting tired of detailing mine all the time. Not that I don't enjoy making my spotless, but I don't make any money detailing my own lol.*


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Painted my AC vent trim rings today to match my car. I seen APCruze did his on his girlfriends cruze and I already had that idea but wasn't sure if they came out and how they did if they could come out. When I saw how they came out and that it was easy I went and got another can of spray paint and began to do this little project. Also cleaned the inside of my car out while I was at it lol.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I said eyeshadow, not eyebrows. See Terry's car:


How is this done????


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*A lot of people do this using plasti dip, but you can get them as aprecut vinyl on ebay for like $20.00. Idk how good quality of vinyl is on there but I always got my vinyl from a guy out in Maryland. Hes very cheap and reasonable. *


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> How is this done????


Mask off the area with Blue Tape & Newspaper, then spray away with your choice of paint or Plastidip


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> How is this done????


Terrible T and Myself could tell you but then we would have to receive some assurance from you that you won't give away the Secret .


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Swapped out my our blue leds to aqua blue leds. What do you think?. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I like it


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

cops must hate that


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Austin9991 said:


> cops must hate that


 *Yeah...depends on who you come across around here really lol. I literally called the sheriffs office dispatch and see if they could have an officer meet me at night somewhere and they had an officer enroute. I asked him about my LED's if I was legal and all that. He told me that I was fine and that as long as the lights weren't pointing straight out directly at traffic and aren't flashing, I was good to go. He said that no other cops around town or any city cops should bother me for my leds. I told him I got pulled over 3 times for my blue leds on my license plates in a town 25 minutes away from me that was the same cop and he didn't write me up. This was back when I was still working in a town at an auto parts store 45 minutes away from me, and he pulled me over at night time all 3 consecutive times. I was like WTF man. I was irritated the last 2 times...and I told that cop how ridiculous this was for him pulling me over for my lights. Surprisingly he didn't pull me over or ask me about my HID's. I would have just lied to him and said they are factory style halogen bulbs that are the expensive ones. No cop is going to waste their precious donut time to inspect my car.(look under the hood and check to see).*


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

true, I actually wasn't aware that they were legal!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Austin9991 said:


> true, I actually wasn't aware that they were legal!


 *Yeah. The cop told me here in the town I live in, that in his own opinion, I shouldn't be bothered by any cops around here because my lights aren't installed illegally by how they are positioned..let alone with the flashing. He said as long as they aren't flashing, and pointed straight at oncoming traffic or behind you traffic, anyone should be fine to install any color of LED's on their car. The shocking part was, he also told me that with my interior lights being blue, I can drive down the road with them on if I wanted to as long as they don't distract me from driving.*


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

well, you may have just encouraged me to speak to the local PD and see their opinion on them in my area.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Austin9991 said:


> well, you may have just encouraged me to speak to the local PD and see their opinion on them in my area.


LOL your results may vary calling the cops in California tho.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL your results may vary calling the cops in California tho.


 *Just called the DOT here in iowa and the gentleman on the phone told me that whatever the cop said (which I told him what was all said), was correct. But, he did mention that even though they have it in the exterior lighting section laws handbook that no color other than white, green, pink, purple, yellow, is to be displayed on the vehicle, you should be fine as long as they are not flashing, pointed at direct traffic, or cause vehicle motorist(s) distraction. So...*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Just called the DOT here in iowa and the gentleman on the phone told me that whatever the cop said (which I told him what was all said), was correct. But, he did mention that even though they have it in the exterior lighting section laws handbook that no color other than white, green, pink, purple, yellow, is to be displayed on the vehicle, you should be fine as long as they are not flashing, pointed at direct traffic, or cause vehicle motorist(s) distraction. So...*


You mean like the 55w HIDs in your headlights? Pointed at direct traffic and causing vehicle motorist distraction?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Just called the DOT here in iowa and the gentleman on the phone told me that whatever the cop said (which I told him what was all said), was correct. But, he did mention that even though they have it in the exterior lighting section laws handbook that no color other than white, green, pink, purple, yellow, is to be displayed on the vehicle, you should be fine as long as they are not flashing, pointed at direct traffic, or cause vehicle motorist(s) distraction. So...*


The way Cali cops are you can get your car impounded for illegal mods that "aren't so illegal" in other states. Be careful of what you give consent to.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You mean like the 55w HIDs in your headlights? Pointed at direct traffic and causing vehicle motorist distraction?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 *Ill be happy to reinstall my Sylvania silverstar ZXE lights that are brighter than my hids right now. That will give you a reason to complain more if you want. *


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> The way Cali cops are you can get your car impounded for illegal mods that "aren't so illegal" in other states. Be careful of what you give consent to.


 *Oh I was just saying what they said for me as for our state...I wasn't intending it for someone else...because ya your right. It is completely different in other states. What is okay for one state isn't okay for another...so I agree. Theres no denying that. And I have heard California is very strict on vehicle modifications. Idk why.*


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think there is msds sheets for outside air and bottled water in Cali.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

now now, lets not start turning this into a thread bashing hid's. they may be illegal to put in to our stock housings, but everybody is entitled to their own opinions and their own actions. we are all well aware that it is against the forums opinion as well. 

Being in FL I don't believe we are very strict with these things. (external leds)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Ill be happy to reinstall my Sylvania silverstar ZXE lights that are brighter than my hids right now. That will give you a reason to complain more if you want. *


Just pointing out how silly it is that you're going around asking for legal advice that, like a lot of other advice you're given, you will in the end conveniently ignore. 

How do you not see the irony? You are calling the DOT to ask if blue LEDs are illegal while driving around with not just 35W, but 55W HIDs. That's like going to the doctor to get a splinter removed after you just broke your leg. 

Why did you even bother asking them if a modification is legal when you are already running an illegal modification? I'm not bashing the HIDs this time; I'm just failing to see the logic in your actions. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Oh I was just saying what they said for me as for our state...I wasn't intending it for someone else...because ya your right. It is completely different in other states. What is okay for one state isn't okay for another...so I agree. Theres no denying that. And I have heard California is very strict on vehicle modifications. Idk why.*


Because it is an economic disaster. I have been pulled over on a number of occasions having performed some harmless modification and been told "because California wants their money."

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just pointing out how silly it is that you're going around asking for legal advice that, like a lot of other advice you're given, you will in the end conveniently ignore.
> 
> How do you not see the irony? You are calling the DOT to ask if blue LEDs are illegal while driving around with not just 35W, but 55W HIDs. That's like going to the doctor to get a splinter removed after you just broke your leg.
> 
> ...


I only asked the dot because the cop referred me to them to double check.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I only asked the dot because the cop referred me to them to double check.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Still missing the point that extreme is trying make. 

You already have an illegal modification. What does it matter if the next is illegal or not?

Does that make it easier to understand?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

